# Präsenzmelder Lite - 24V



## Michael68 (7 November 2010)

Hallo,

Suche ein Sensor - Präsenzmelder in der "Rohform" (keinen Bewegungsmelder!) - Also einen Präsenzmelder mit einer 24V Versorgungsspannung für den Deckeneinbau (muss aber nicht). Dieser soll einen einfachen Schließer haben oder auf 24V schalten bei Erkennung.  

Damit möchte ich Flure und Räume ausstatten um so ein Präzises Abbild von der Anwesenheit zu bekommen. So Heizung, Lüftung und das komplette Licht Steuern. 

Die Std. Melder sind meistens mit 230V Schaltkontakten ausgestattet und im Preis sehr hoch. Da ich eine Vielzahl einsetzten will sollten die Melder nicht mehr als 30 Euro kosten.

Wer hat mal es ähnliches Realisiert?


----------



## o.s.t. (7 November 2010)

kommt natürlich auf Erfassungsdistanz und -Winkel an, aber so spontan kommen mir da Ultraschallsensoren in den Sinn oder evtl. auch Lichttaster.

Ansonsten vielleicht auch solche, welche in Parkhäusern die einzelnen Parplätze überwachen auf belegt/unbelegt - glaube auch, dass diese Ultraschall sind

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Michael68 (7 November 2010)

360° und ein Erfassungsdurchmesser von 6 - 8m sollten schon drin sein ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 November 2010)

Nimm doch günstige Standartbewegungsmelder und eine 230V-Eingangskarte....

wobei die Melder die ich kenne auch keine 360Grad abdecken...


----------



## Michael68 (7 November 2010)

Achtung - Kein Bewegungsmelder!
Es Muss ein Präsenzmelder sein da sonst Personen die sich nicht Bewegen (wie z.B. Beamte) nicht erfasst werden.

Beispiel: http://www.elektro-wandelt.de/index.php?cl=details&anid=b664a572d72c78155.64628236

Wollte nur nicht so viel Geld ausgeben ...


----------



## Nordischerjung (11 November 2010)

Hast du schon etwas gefunden?

Hätte da noch www.zublin.de


----------



## Michael68 (12 November 2010)

Nee leider noch nicht - bin noch an der Phasenanschnitt Dings dran ... kommt als nächstes ...


----------



## winnman (17 November 2010)

*Beamte *

Hatten vor ca 10 Jahren mal in einem Büro der Chefsekretärin einen EIB Präsenzmelder eingebau
(leider weiss ich keine genauen Daten),

am 1. Tag des Einzugs ins neue Bürö kam nach ca. 1h die 1. Beschwerde: das Licht schaltet sich automatisch aus (obwohl der Psräsenzmelder bei einer Bewegung von ca. 10cm alle 15 min noch Anwesenheit erkann hat
(das haben wir damals extra auprobiert und das war Anstrengend  )


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 November 2010)

winnman schrieb:


> Hatten vor ca 10 Jahren mal in einem Büro der Chefsekretärin einen EIB Präsenzmelder eingebau
> (leider weiss ich keine genauen Daten),
> 
> am 1. Tag des Einzugs ins neue Bürö kam nach ca. 1h die 1. Beschwerde: das Licht schaltet sich automatisch aus (obwohl der Psräsenzmelder bei einer Bewegung von ca. 10cm alle 15 min noch Anwesenheit erkann hat
> (das haben wir damals extra auprobiert und das war Anstrengend  )



Das finde ich toll! Wer ist heute noch anwesend? Die Chefsekretärin oder euer Eigenbau?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## winnman (18 November 2010)

Chefsekretärin in Pension, Präsenzmelder kein eingenbau, aber im ganzen Gebäude gibts sicher mehr al s50 Stk und alle funktionieren bis heute


----------



## edison (19 November 2010)

Ich spiel gerade hiermirt rum:
ELV PIR MR16 gleiche Schaltung wie hier: PIR13

Ist zwar keine professionelle Lösung, läuft aber an 24V (mit Pullup) und ist günstig.
Schaltet recht empfindlich, Auswertung des doch recht hibbeligen Signals kann ja die SPS machen.


----------



## Michael68 (19 November 2010)

Klasse!!

Sehr gut ein paar mehr Augen zu haben - Habe einen zum Test bestellt, ist genau das war ich gesucht habe - 24V und Schaltausgang 24V ... also von der Std. Versorgung mit raus und gleich das Signal auch eine Wago Eingangsklemme - Berichte die Tage wie gut die Erkennung ist oder nicht ist ...


----------



## edison (19 November 2010)

> also von der Std. Versorgung mit raus und gleich das Signal auch eine Wago Eingangsklemme


???

Du kannst den Sensor direkt an die 24V Versorgung anschließen.
An die Eingangsklemme legst Du den Ausgang des PIR und einen Pullupwiderstand an 24V.


----------



## Michael68 (21 November 2010)

Hallo,

so ist das ... ich schaue mir mal dann über die Woche in der Firma an wie der Schaltet. Werde berichten, aber dazu morgen erstmal Kabel ziehen


----------



## Toddy80 (23 November 2010)

Hallo,

schau dirch mal bei www.thermokon.de bzw. www.fuehlersysteme.de um. Ich nehme für solche Aufgaben immer Bewegungsmelder mit einer einstellbaren Zeitverzögerung (also bei Auslösung z.B. 30min geschaltet). In den 30min bewegt sich die Person im Raum garantiert (auch wenn es ein Beamter ist).

Gruß


----------



## Michael68 (24 November 2010)

Toddy80 schrieb:


> schau dirch mal bei www.thermokon.de bzw. www.fuehlersysteme.de um. Ich nehme für solche Aufgaben immer Bewegungsmelder mit einer einstellbaren Zeitverzögerung (also bei Auslösung z.B. 30min geschaltet). In den 30min bewegt sich die Person im Raum garantiert (auch wenn es ein Beamter ist).



Kann ich so nicht gebrauchen da ich sehr kurze zeiten will um das Licht schnell wieder aus zu schalten. Flur und Abstellraum nutzt es nichts wenn das Licht lange an ist - Energietechnisch ein Tot!


----------



## Michael68 (5 Dezember 2010)

Habe mich die Tage über den PIR / ELV Bausatz geärgert. Keine Bauanleitung, also haben wie die Anschlussbelegung gemessen und uns nach den Produktbildern orientiert. Fazit keine Funktion ...
  ELV Service hat Angeboten sich das mal anzuschauen, also in der letzten Woche versendet.


  Habe als Hinweis gleich geschieben das sie mir 10 Stück, komplett moniert zurück senden sollen 
  Warten wir mal ab was da kommt … also bisher ein langzeittest …
  Suche also weiter nach einem Präsentmelder 24V mit Schaltausgang ….. ohne Zeit gemukkel … Anwendung Privathaus überwachung mit sehr kurzen überwachungsintervallen für Treppen und Flure ...


----------



## edison (5 Dezember 2010)

> Habe mich die Tage über den PIR / ELV Bausatz geärgert. Keine Bauanleitung, ...


Da kann Dir geholfen werden 

Komisch, als ich bestellt habe war die Anleitung noch auf der ELV Webseite herunterladbar.
Auch dem Bausatz hat eine beigelegen.


----------



## Michael68 (5 Dezember 2010)

na soweit war ich auch - Ich fand die Anleitung ( die dabei war ) nicht hilfreich. Denn die Polung der LED ist nicht klar und die Position der Platinen ist in Summe egal. Ich empfand es schon als nervig wenn es nicht klar angegeben ist. 



  Gebe ja zu das ich vor 15 Jahren mir einen Keks gefreut hätte sowas zusammen zu basteln. 


Aber ernsthaft, warum soll ich einen Sensor und 2 LED einlöten wenn der Rest 99% SMD komplett fertig ist ... das kann mich ja auch noch sparen  und ein Fertig Gerät kaufen ... denn das ist was ich will sonst kaufe ich was von Revel *ROFL* Ein Bausatz ist was anderes.


----------



## The Big B. (24 Dezember 2010)

Hier gibts Präsenzmelder 24V

http://www.peha.de/cms/front_content.php?client=1&lang=1&idcatart=1332&catID=89


----------



## Michael68 (26 Dezember 2010)

Hallo The Big B.,

Danke für den Tipp aber der kostet ja wieder (mit Rahmen) 150Euro und das ist gefühlt zu viel wenn ich min. 10 Stück im Haus verteile. Habe ihn mir aber trotzdem Bestellt und montiere ihn im Testbereich und schaue mal wie viel besser dieser ist.

Der ELV Melder ist mittlerweile das zweite mal angekommen hatte aber nicht die Zeit ihn zu montieren. Remenber: Der Erste hatte keine Funktion nach der Montage - Sollte ihn einsenden zur Reparatur. Er kam dann unreapriert zurück mit dem Hinweis das die kosten die Reparatur übersteigen  mit dem Angebot ihn gegen neu auszutauschen - denn ich aber getrennt anfordern musste *ROFL* und der ist die Tage gekommen.

Neumontage passiert erst im Januar - Berichte dann.


----------



## Michael68 (15 Januar 2011)

Bin immer von an vem PIR von ELV dran ... Stelle mich irgendwie zu blöd an, Werde die Tage den dritten "ZER"Löten und konnte so noch keinen langzeitstet. Denke aber ich werde die Woche einen, und wenn mit fremder Hilfe, in Betrieb nehmen. Ein PIR und ein Bewegungsmelder. 
Die werde ich dann über Wochen im Tages Betrieb vergleichen. Berichte dann ....


----------



## Matze001 (20 Februar 2011)

*anschubs*

Gibts neue Erkenntnisse? Langzeitstudien? 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Michael68 (20 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

der Bewegungsmelder Arbeitet sehr flattrig und hat einen kleinen Erfassungbereich. Den PIR habe ich noch nicht wieder angefasst, traue mich nicht 
Gut Ding will weile haben ...


----------



## Matze001 (20 Februar 2011)

Michael68 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Bewegungsmelder Arbeitet sehr flattrig und hat einen kleinen Erfassungbereich. Den PIR habe ich noch nicht wieder angefasst, traue mich nicht
> Gut Ding will weile haben ...




Welchen hast du grad? den 13 oder 16?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Michael68 (20 Februar 2011)

Hallo Marcel,

den PIR 13 ....


----------



## edison (20 Februar 2011)

Meiner werkelt seit Jahreswechsel zuverlässig an der Haustüre - bin zufrieden


----------



## ThorstenD2 (20 Februar 2011)

Hmm, weiß garnicht mehr was wir eingesetzt haben für ein Produkt.. Aber Chef hatte auch 230V bestellt und ich hab dann im Schrank ein 230V Koppelrelais damit angesteuert. Dort auf den Kontakt die 24V und zack aufm Eingang


----------



## Matze001 (21 Februar 2011)

edison schrieb:


> Meiner werkelt seit Jahreswechsel zuverlässig an der Haustüre - bin zufrieden




PIR 13 oder PIR 16?


(Ja, ich kann doofe Fragen stellen!)

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## edison (21 Februar 2011)

> (Ja, ich kann doofe Fragen stellen!)


lol, schau mal in Thread 11 - da hate ich folgendes geschrieben:



edison schrieb:


> Ich spiel gerade hiermirt rum:
> ELV PIR MR16 gleiche Schaltung wie hier: PIR13


----------



## nbm-moelli (29 September 2011)

Hallo!



edison schrieb:


> Meiner werkelt seit Jahreswechsel zuverlässig an der Haustüre - bin zufrieden


 
Ich habe mir testweise auch einen PIR MR16 bestellt und gleich mal zusammen gelötet.
Bevor ich mir Löcher in die Decke bohre und ihn an die SPS anschliesse wollte ich ihn mal testen. Dazu habe ich eine Lampe über ein Koppelrlais angeschlossen. Ich finde dass der Sensor einen relativ kleinen Erfassungsbereich hat (max. 3,5 m) und auch sehr träge auf Bewegungen reagiert. Man muss sich zum Teil bis zu 50cm bewegen bis der Sensor anspricht. Auch habe ich beobachtet, dass der Sensor unterschiedlich auf die Bewegungsrichtungen reagiert, also z.B. von links nach rechts reagiert er empfindlicher als andersrum. Ist das normal oder sollte ich ihn mal zu ELV schicken?
Vielen Dank schonmal!

Gruß
nbm-moelli


----------



## edison (29 September 2011)

nbm-moelli schrieb:


> Ich finde dass der Sensor einen relativ kleinen Erfassungsbereich hat  (max. 3,5 m) und auch sehr träge auf Bewegungen reagiert. Man muss sich  zum Teil bis zu 50cm bewegen bis der Sensor anspricht. Auch habe ich  beobachtet, dass der Sensor unterschiedlich auf die Bewegungsrichtungen  reagiert, also z.B. von links nach rechts reagiert er empfindlicher als  andersrum. Ist das normal oder sollte ich ihn mal zu ELV schicken?



Der kleine erfassungsbereich ist bei mir gewünscht, zudem hängt der Sensor bei mir nur auf 2m Höhe - ansonsten würde das Ding auf zuviele Ereignisse reagieren.
Bist Du sicher, das der PIR in der Linse richtig ausgerichtet ist?
Träge kann ich auch nicht richtig nachvollziehen.


----------



## nbm-moelli (29 September 2011)

Hallo edison!
Also der PIR ligt plan auf der Platine auf, mehr kann man ja nicht ausrichten, oder? Ich werd es morgen aber nochmals kontrollieren und mir auch nochmal die Lötstellen ganz genau ansehen. Wenn es sich nicht ändert werd ich ihn zu ELV schicken, dann sollen die Prüfen ob alles in Ordnung ist. Ich möchte damit mehre Räume ausstatten, und auch welche in denen man sich nicht allzuviel bewegt (Wohnzimmer, Büro).
Gruß


----------



## ET-SPS (1 Juli 2013)

Hi, 

was ist den jetzt raus gekommen bei der Suche? 
Und bei den Tests? 

Ist ja nun schon zwei Jahre her das hier was geschrieben wurde. 
Was könnt ihr mir den nun empfehlen? 
Ich möchte auch mit SPS und 24V Bewegung und oder Präsenz erkennen. 

Gruß.


----------



## edison (1 Juli 2013)

Mein PIR verrichtet immernoch klaglos seinen Dienst an der Haustüre.
Ein weiterer in einem Flur (2,40 Deckenhöhe / 2,6 x 2,2 m Bodenfläche)
Und der nächste wird wieder das Teil von ELV sein.


----------

